# RCP Projekt exportieren wirf fehler.



## rcpFuchs (13. Apr 2011)

Hallo, das Exportieren von meinem RCP Projekt funktioniert nicht richtig und ich komme einfach nicht darauf warum.
Das Projekt lässt sich exportieren, doch wenn ich die projekt.exe start kommt ein fehler.
Was ich getan habe ist folgendens:

1. bin ich nach dem Tutorial von Vogella vorgegangen um das Projekt zu Exportieren.

Eclipse RCP Tutorial

Ich hab auch schon nach dem fehler bei google gesucht, doch die fixex, die dort angeboten wurden habe ich versucht umzusetzten, doch ohne Erfolg.

Den Errorlog möchte ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten.


```
!SESSION 2011-04-13 18:41:09.950 -----------------------------------------------
eclipse.buildId=unknown
java.version=1.6.0_23
java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
BootLoader constants: OS=win32, ARCH=x86, WS=win32, NL=de_DE
Command-line arguments:  -os win32 -ws win32 -arch x86

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2011-04-13 18:41:10.750
!MESSAGE The activator alvis.Activator for bundle alvis is invalid
!STACK 0
org.osgi.framework.BundleException: The activator alvis.Activator for bundle alvis is invalid
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadBundleActivator(AbstractBundle.java:156)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:751)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:370)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.start(AbstractBundle.java:284)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.util.SecureAction.start(SecureAction.java:417)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.setLazyTrigger(BundleLoader.java:265)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.loadClass(BundleHost.java:239)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadClass(AbstractBundle.java:1197)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.RegistryStrategyOSGI.createExecutableExtension(RegistryStrategyOSGI.java:174)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ExtensionRegistry.createExecutableExtension(ExtensionRegistry.java:904)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElement.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElement.java:243)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElementHandle.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElementHandle.java:55)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:191)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:369)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:619)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:574)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1407)
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: alvis.Activator
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:506)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:422)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:410)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:107)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.loadClass(BundleLoader.java:338)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.loadClass(BundleHost.java:232)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadBundleActivator(AbstractBundle.java:149)
	... 23 more
Root exception:
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: alvis.Activator
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:506)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:422)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:410)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:107)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.loadClass(BundleLoader.java:338)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.loadClass(BundleHost.java:232)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadBundleActivator(AbstractBundle.java:149)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:751)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:370)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.start(AbstractBundle.java:284)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.util.SecureAction.start(SecureAction.java:417)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.setLazyTrigger(BundleLoader.java:265)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.loadClass(BundleHost.java:239)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadClass(AbstractBundle.java:1197)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.RegistryStrategyOSGI.createExecutableExtension(RegistryStrategyOSGI.java:174)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ExtensionRegistry.createExecutableExtension(ExtensionRegistry.java:904)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElement.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElement.java:243)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElementHandle.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElementHandle.java:55)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:191)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:369)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:619)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:574)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1407)

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 4 0 2011-04-13 18:41:10.767
!MESSAGE Application error
!STACK 1
org.eclipse.core.runtime.CoreException: Plug-in alvis was unable to load class alvis.Application.
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.RegistryStrategyOSGI.throwException(RegistryStrategyOSGI.java:194)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.RegistryStrategyOSGI.createExecutableExtension(RegistryStrategyOSGI.java:176)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ExtensionRegistry.createExecutableExtension(ExtensionRegistry.java:904)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElement.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElement.java:243)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElementHandle.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElementHandle.java:55)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:191)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:369)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:619)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:574)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1407)
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: alvis.Application
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:506)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:422)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:410)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:107)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.loadClass(BundleLoader.java:338)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.loadClass(BundleHost.java:232)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadClass(AbstractBundle.java:1197)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.RegistryStrategyOSGI.createExecutableExtension(RegistryStrategyOSGI.java:174)
	... 15 more
```

vielleicht kennt einer von euch ja dieses Problem und hat eine Idee für mich. danke


----------



## Wildcard (13. Apr 2011)

Du hast wohl im Manifest alvis.Application als Bundle Activator eingetragen aber die Klasse existiert vermutlich nicht, oder heißt anders.


----------



## rcpFuchs (13. Apr 2011)

Leider ist es das nicht, der Activator existiert natürlich und wird auch benutzt, insbesondere seine Singleton eigenschaft.

Sieh hier ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

hast du vielleicht eine andere Idee?


----------



## Wildcard (13. Apr 2011)

Also aus Eclipse heraus funktioniert alles?
Zur Not exportier das plugin mal alleine (also nicht die ganze RCP) und wirf es in das dropins Verzeichnis einer Eclipse installation, oder so.


----------



## rcpFuchs (14. Apr 2011)

Ja auch beim Testen vor dem Export funktioniert alles wunderbar.
Dannach wird beim Start abgebrochen und auf den errorlog verwiesen, den ich gepostet habe.

Wie genau meinst du das, wie kann ich das exportieren ohne rcp?

Meinst du über die klassische Export As > Runable Jar ?


----------



## Wildcard (14. Apr 2011)

Manifest Editor öffnen und auf Export Wizard klicken, dann wird nur das Bundle exportiert


----------

